# E-collar



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Hey,
I know Kias isn't ready for an e-collar, and won't be for a long time. I understand that. I am wanting to get some recommendations on e-collars to save up for. I don't have a solid flow of money coming in, so if I wan't to get a good one, which I do, I need to start saving up now even if he doesn't start using it for another year. I want something in the range of $100-200. I guess I could deal with $250, but I'm hoping to get something medium-small in expense but still good. Here's one I saw:








Garmin Delta XC


Garmin Delta XC. "Highly recommended! Perfect for 95% of Dog Owners." -- Steve $169.99.The Garmin / Tri-tronics Delta XC remote dog training system gives you more control with more simplicity and a 1/2 mile range. The handheld controller features a 3-button design with improved false-correction...




www.gundogsupply.com





Are there any others that I can view that I know would be good? I do not know anything about e-collars in the least, except for how it works. I'd love both e-collar recommendations and e-collar trainer recommendations. Anyway, any replies would be great, negative or positive.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Mini educator. Larry krohn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I gave you recommendations for trainers in your area. I suggest you have your parents call them to help you with training. If you do the foundation training correctly, you may not even need an e-collar.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> I gave you recommendations for trainers in your area. I suggest you have your parents call them to help you with training. If you do the foundation training correctly, you may not even need an e-collar.


Agree with Jax. I have another dog that is not a gsd that is e collar trained. Haven’t needed one with my gsd up to this point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

I recommend the Mini Educator and you can get it for under $200.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> I gave you recommendations for trainers in your area. I suggest you have your parents call them to help you with training. If you do the foundation training correctly, you may not even need an e-collar.


Thanks for responding Jax08. I thought you'ed dumped me for good.
I would love to be able to do that, but the driving would be too much for us. Sadly, we are just too busy and there is no way we could do that. Hopefully we would be able to by March or something, but now it is impossible. I really didn't want to have to e-collar, but if we can't find a trainer that we can get to conveniently I may have to resort to it, so I'm earning up for it.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

I hope I don't need it, but I'm expecting the worse. Sounds like the mini educator is pretty good. What brand?


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Kathrynil said:


> Thanks for responding Jax08. I thought you'ed dumped me for good.
> I would love to be able to do that, but the driving would be too much for us. Sadly, we are just too busy and there is no way we could do that. Hopefully we would be able to by March or something, but now it is impossible. I really didn't want to have to e-collar, but if we can't find a trainer that we can get to conveniently I may have to resort to it, so I'm earning up for it.


See...this is why I think you should stay away from the e collar. It doesn’t train your dog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

What do you feel you will need the e-collar for @Kathrynil ?


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

CeraDean said:


> What do you feel you will need the e-collar for @Kathrynil ?


Off leash, which I hope to master, and recall. I want to perfect skills with the e-collar that can't be perfected with prongs.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Nscullin said:


> See...this is why I think you should stay away from the e collar. It doesn’t train your dog.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I didn't mean to say it trains my dog, I just meant to say that it will help me with things that I would need a trainer to help with otherwise. Example: a good trainer can perfect off leash and recall without an e-collar. I don't have the capacity or knowledge to do that, and probably never will unless I get that trainer.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm still going to do a ton of studying, so I may sound naive, but this is what the thread is for: if I am thinking of this the wrong way, tell me why please. I want to know how I can do it without the e collar. By the way, online trainers are out of the question. My dad will not buy CDS or any online training courses. I need in person if I found someone.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is this your family's first dog or first German Shepherd? 

NO, an ecollar will not "help me with things that I would need a trainer to help with otherwise " It is a tool, not a replacement for a trainer. 

I'm baffled as to why your parents bought a dog, handed him off to a 13 yr old, with no means to train him. I think you should set aside the thought of an ecollar for now and worry more about the foundation training, that again, I gave you recommendations within an hour of where you live and also Dave Kroyer's site that is only $10/mth. I don't buy the excuse that they don't have time to get to a trainer when you have plenty of time to be on here.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> Is this your family's first dog or first German Shepherd?
> 
> NO, an ecollar will not "help me with things that I would need a trainer to help with otherwise " It is a tool, not a replacement for a trainer.
> 
> I'm baffled as to why your parents bought a dog, handed him off to a 13 yr old, with no means to train him. I think you should set aside the thought of an ecollar for now and worry more about the foundation training, that again, I gave you recommendations within an hour of where you live and also Dave Kroyer's site that is only $10/mth. I don't buy the excuse that they don't have time to get to a trainer when you have plenty of time to be on here.


Then what is a replacement for a trainer?

Don't buy ti then, Jax. I said it and it's true. My family is a family of six with one car. My dad, the manager of two businesses, drives two hours back and forth from work every day, an hour a way. He goes at 9 5 days a week and doesn't get back till three or even later. THen there are music lessons, art lessons, and a meeting every Wednesday. Have you bought it now?

My parents didn't hand me off the dog. My mom didn't really want it in the first place. My dad wanted one, but with a sudden change in job and a really busy schedule, I am left with Kias's responsibilities, and I am willing to make it work. I promised my dad I would work with him, I promised him. i'm not giving up because he is not able to help. I really just need help, not baffled responses.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Please somebody tell me? What should I do? Oh, I am doing really good with foundation training. I am working with him all the time, I've watched so many movies, asked you all, done the studying and work. I am working really hard, I just need answers.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

In this statement, I am not giving my opinion of e-collar one way or the other. And there are people on this thread with more experience than me. But as I understand it, there are two applications of an e-collar.

1) Complete avoidance training. Shock to avoid an action that one can’t train out. Chasing cats, cars, eating pop. I believe even invisible fences would fall in this category.

2) Training tool to perfect already trained behaviors. This tool is used very exactly and with skilled users.

I feel like using e-collar for recall falls into the second category.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There is a third application but I'm not explaining it and have it misapplied.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

I push dad on Dave Kroyer's site.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Kathrynil said:


> No, I didn't mean to say it trains my dog, I just meant to say that it will help me with things that I would need a trainer to help with otherwise. Example: a good trainer can perfect off leash and recall without an e-collar. I don't have the capacity or knowledge to do that, and probably never will unless I get that trainer.


I 100% don't agree with this as it seems to suggest an e collar is a substitute for a trainer. 

What I think you should save for is training appointments. Get someone who will come to you. Your money will be much better and safer spent, and you will learn much more.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There is NO replacement for a trainer. Period. Again, I have given you recommendations. 

And again, is this your family's first dog and/or first German Shepherd?


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

Kias is five months, right? And you are seeing issues with his recall?

I agree that a good trainer and/or a handful of mentors is irreplaceable. Here can serve a bit of that mentor position but without truly seeing you and your dog in action, the mentorship would be lacking.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

OP, if you are eager and able bodied maybe you can try to make an arrangement with a local trainer to clean their kennels in exchange for some help with your dog?

Contact your local AKC club, ask them if you could possibly do anything in exchange for being allowed to participate in some group classes. Maybe you can clean the training room. Can't hurt to ask. Get you out of the house doing something constructive and get somewhere with this dog? Just a thought.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Kathrynil said:


> Then what is a replacement for a trainer?
> 
> Don't buy ti then, Jax. I said it and it's true. My family is a family of six with one car. My dad, the manager of two businesses, drives two hours back and forth from work every day, an hour a way. He goes at 9 5 days a week and doesn't get back till three or even later. THen there are music lessons, art lessons, and a meeting every Wednesday. Have you bought it now?
> 
> My parents didn't hand me off the dog. My mom didn't really want it in the first place. My dad wanted one, but with a sudden change in job and a really busy schedule, I am left with Kias's responsibilities, and I am willing to make it work. I promised my dad I would work with him, I promised him. i'm not giving up because he is not able to help. I really just need help, not baffled responses.


The replacement for a trainer is training the dog yourself. But you have to know how.... I honestly second jax’s opinion. I know you are trying. But you’re reaching. I can almost guarantee the foundation work is not good enough to slap an e collar on. But a long line. Work on your recall with that. Master everything on leash before going off leash. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

I’m not sure what you are doing for recall work but one thing I’ve had suggested to me from several mentors is something called ‘cookie toss recall.’

Here’s a link of one of my trainers doing it: 




Now in the video she’s doing it with a young flat coated retriever not a 5 month old GSD ready for anything. So when I do this with my pup, it’s full on suicide runs and far tosses of the cookie. But it sure does build his love for recall.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would expect issues with recall at this age. He's only 5 months. Which is why mine drag a line for months and I don't go out without 2 balls to call them back.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You don't even have to go to a trainer every week. You can go every 2-3 weeks like I did. 1 hour every 2-3 weeks. It's ridiculous that the parents refuse to do this. I leave my house at 7am, drive 1-1.5 hours to work, and don't get home until almost 6:30. I have zero sympathy for an adult who got a dog and refused to take the dog to a trainer. Especially when the kid is so motivated to train the dog.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> There is NO replacement for a trainer. Period. Again, I have given you recommendations.
> 
> And again, is this your family's first dog and/or first German Shepherd?


No. The first one I've personally trained, but not the first one.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> I 100% don't agree with this as it seems to suggest an e collar is a substitute for a trainer.
> 
> What I think you should save for is training appointments. Get someone who will come to you. Your money will be much better and safer spent, and you will learn much more.


That's an idea. Who do you think would come to me? Could I Just contact a trainer and ask him of we would plan something out?


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

CeraDean said:


> Kias is five months, right? And you are seeing issues with his recall?
> 
> I agree that a good trainer and/or a handful of mentors is irreplaceable. Here can serve a bit of that mentor position but without truly seeing you and your dog in action, the mentorship would be lacking.


Kias is five months. No I am not seeing issues, I just want to perfect it. In fact, he is really good at it.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> OP, if you are eager and able bodied maybe you can try to make an arrangement with a local trainer to clean their kennels in exchange for some help with your dog?
> 
> Contact your local AKC club, ask them if you could possibly do anything in exchange for being allowed to participate in some group classes. Maybe you can clean the training room. Can't hurt to ask. Get you out of the house doing something constructive and get somewhere with this dog? Just a thought.


Good idea. I don't have a local AKC, so i'll look into the other trainers around. I don't know many good trainers around except for the few Jax08 has already shown me, but I'll try.



Nscullin said:


> The replacement for a trainer is training the dog yourself. But you have to know how.... I honestly second jax’s opinion. I know you are trying. But you’re reaching. I can almost guarantee the foundation work is not good enough to slap an e collar on. But a long line. Work on your recall with that. Master everything on leash before going off leash.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right now I just can't handle the 50 ft lead I have, so I just use tow toys and my voice. Throw one, call him, if he doesn't come which is actually surprisingly rare, I say "uh-oh," and walk in the other direction. he comes immediately then. I've watched videos, and this seems good, so I've been doing it. Is there something I should change?


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Kathrynil said:


> Good idea. I don't have a local AKC, so i'll look into the other trainers around. I don't know many good trainers around except for the few Jax08 has already shown me, but I'll try.
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I just can't handle the 50 ft lead I have, so I just use tow toys and my voice. Throw one, call him, if he doesn't come which is actually surprisingly rare, I say "uh-oh," and walk in the other direction. he comes immediately then. I've watched videos, and this seems good, so I've been doing it. Is there something I should change?


Yep, put a lead on him. You’ll never be able to handle it if you don’t learn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

I bought a 100 foot and we barely made it back inside. I use a 20 foot right now and I don’t ask for recall unless he has the lead on and I have an awesome reward for him.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

CeraDean said:


> I bought a 100 foot and we barely made it back inside. I use a 20 foot right now and I don’t ask for recall unless he has the lead on and I have an awesome reward for him.


I also use between a 15 and 20ft lead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Okay, I'll try with a lead. It's just when i use the lead I end up in a big tangled mess with Kias running circles around me.  So I just stopped using it. Anyway, since it seems to be the right way, I'll stick to it. Thanks guys. 
And I'll start researching the trainers too. Maybe I can find something.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> You don't even have to go to a trainer every week. You can go every 2-3 weeks like I did. 1 hour every 2-3 weeks. It's ridiculous that the parents refuse to do this. I leave my house at 7am, drive 1-1.5 hours to work, and don't get home until almost 6:30. I have zero sympathy for an adult who got a dog and refused to take the dog to a trainer. Especially when the kid is so motivated to train the dog.


Jax08, please don't be upset at my parents. they are trying. They just can't make it work sometimes, and that's were i pick up the slack. And I will not give up. I may have been too hard on them, and that's not what I was trying to be. They are busy and I understand that. I'm sure they will help me once I find somebody.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

Kathrynil said:


> Okay, I'll try with a lead. It's just when i use the lead I end up in a big tangled mess with Kias running circles around me.  So I just stopped using it. Anyway, since it seems to be the right way, I'll stick to it. Thanks guys.
> And I'll start researching the trainers too. Maybe I can find something.


I get tangled sometimes too. It does take some getting used to. I think the recall goal right now (just like with most things we do with pups at this age) is to be the best thing ever. Like ever ever.

For recall, I do two ball, restrained recalls and cookie toss recall. All of that is to basically associate recall work as so much fun and so rewarding.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

For recall I do a lot of calling the dog to me and rewarding them often with pets and praise and release them back to play on and off. They learn that coming when called is a good thing and it doesn't mean end of play. You notice a lot of people letting the dog goof off and only calling it when it's time to put the leash on and end the fun. I make them make contact with me whenever I call them back even if it's just a quick pat and then they're right back to running.

If I call and they blow me off I either start walking the other direction or go and get them. If you have a secure are where you can hide from them that can really help with offleash as they learn to keep an eye on you. If they blow me off and I have to go get them I may put them back on the leash for a little bit and then let them go back to running.

I also teach a "too far" command where I have a sort of vague distance of how far away from me they're allowed to go offleash. Just by saying too far and calling them back over at that same distance my dogs figured it out. Now when I say too far they either just stop and wait for me or come back. I also have a stay close command that is a few paces ahead of me and I teach the same way as too far.

At 5 months old he's probably still young enough to want to stay close to you so work him a lot offleash and you may never have issues. Keep a close eye on him and call him off when he sees distractions and wants to go chase them such as other animals or people. If you're walking off leash and notice people or other animals it may help to call him to you and clip on the leash until they've passed by. 

By leash I mean a regular 6-8' not a long line. Some dogs might turn into boogers as soon as you left them off but others will realize that they can have more fun running off leash if they behave.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Here's my thoughts: You are very young and appear to be taking a lot of initiative in training your pup with few adult resources. I'm not going to bash your parents or you for lack of resources as it's not productive or fair. 

I have an e-collar trained dog. We trained with one on one guidance of a professional trainer. We didn't even begin to use the e-collar until my dog was over a year old and the base training had been laid out and learned. The purpose for us to even use the e-collar wasn't for "issues" it was to proof learned commands. And to address our dogs nuisance barking as the collar we chose also has a bark mode. 

Now I can not stress this enough.Please forgive the yelling but I feel it is necessary:
YOU CAN RUIN A *GOOD DOG* WITH POOR, UNTRAINED, ERRANT E-COLLAR USE". An e-collar is a wonderfully useful tool in the right hands with the correct training on how to use one. You should not assume you can buy an e-collar even to proof a dog already trained and use if you haven't been trained yourself on it's use. It requires owner training on proper usage. Stim timing is critical and proper stim level is as well. Over stim a dog at the wrong time and you will very likely create a much bigger problem than you will ever be able to fix on your own. You don't want to be in that situation. Wait and see how things go with training, time and maturity of your dog. 

So let's take a step back here. Your pup is only 5 months old and you both have a long way to go together in training. Don't look for trouble in the future when at this time there is none. It's sounds like you are doing a good job with your pups training with what you have to work with. Keep up the good work and keep moving forward. Give your pup and yourself credit for achieving the good things you have so far. 

If you want to save money for anything that may come in the future be it the need for an e-collar, medical expense, professional training help or just a super cool flat collar or pricey toy you should do that. Nothing wrong with saving for future needs. It's actually pretty smart. Please just don't label the piggy bank e-collar. Please don't look to spend on something you may never need.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Springbrz said:


> Here's my thoughts: You are very young and appear to be taking a lot of initiative in training your pup with few adult resources. I'm not going to bash your parents or you for lack of resources as it's not productive or fair.
> 
> I have an e-collar trained dog. We trained with one on one guidance of a professional trainer. We didn't even begin to use the e-collar until my dog was over a year old and the base training had been laid out and learned. The purpose for us to even use the e-collar wasn't for "issues" it was to proof learned commands. And to address our dogs nuisance barking as the collar we chose also has a bark mode.
> 
> ...


I don't think you were yelling at me at all. I completely understand and what you said makes total sense. Thank you, I will not label it e-collar. Actually, I was just opened the possibility of asking a trainer to come to me for more or trading for work, so I am going to get going on finding somebody. 
I guess I was expecting future trouble because of what I've heard with other dogs. It seems like tons of people come on hear with dogs who are ill-behaved, and i kind of considered that Kias would also have future trouble. I was an assumption. A few trainers I've watched say that the e-collar is great and works well in the right hands. So that's why I was expecting to have to get one. 

Anyway, thanks everybody for the help!


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Kazel said:


> For recall I do a lot of calling the dog to me and rewarding them often with pets and praise and release them back to play on and off. They learn that coming when called is a good thing and it doesn't mean end of play. You notice a lot of people letting the dog goof off and only calling it when it's time to put the leash on and end the fun. I make them make contact with me whenever I call them back even if it's just a quick pat and then they're right back to running.
> 
> If I call and they blow me off I either start walking the other direction or go and get them. If you have a secure are where you can hide from them that can really help with offleash as they learn to keep an eye on you. If they blow me off and I have to go get them I may put them back on the leash for a little bit and then let them go back to running.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I actually noticed that too about recall, and I never like the idea of calling them when it's time to go, so I usually try reward them for coming first, then say "break's over," and he's knows we're done. But even as we go up the hill I let him play around until we get near the road. I work with him off leash %100 of the time when I am in our yard. As soon as I am off our yard the leash goes on, because we have millions of badly-behaved dogs in our neighborhood. 

Thank you for the help!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Kathrynil said:


> Thank you! I actually noticed that too about recall, and I never like the idea of calling them when it's time to go, so I usually try reward them for coming first, then say "break's over," and he's knows we're done. But even as we go up the hill I let him play around until we get near the road. I work with him off leash %100 of the time when I am in our yard. As soon as I am off our yard the leash goes on, because we have millions of badly-behaved dogs in our neighborhood.
> 
> Thank you for the help!


Long lines are great but can be dangerous to you. I grew up with horses so I learned how to be attached to a strong animal by 30ft line and not get hurt. 

Watch your feet. They can wrap you up and take you out.

Never wrap it around your hand. I think it is better to let go than to get badly hurt trying to hang on. If there is a lot of slack and your dog bolts, you'll get whipped right off your feet if you don't let go.

I think the two safest ways to use a long line are: in an open area where it isn't too terribly dangerous to just let go if for instance your dog bolts at a squirrel and there is enough slack that you are gonna get hurt.

Or let the line drag out behind you and hold it in the middle and feed it out and back in so there isn't so much slack between you and the dog. I hope I am explaining that in a way that makes sense. You may want gloves


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Long lines are great but can be dangerous to you. I grew up with horses so I learned how to be attached to a strong animal by 30ft line and not get hurt.
> 
> Watch your feet. They can wrap you up and take you out.
> 
> ...


You are. Thanks. I've tried the last paragraph mainly, but I couldn't pull it in when Kias came before it got all tangled. I only tried a couple of times, though. I'm gonna keep trying. Oh, and I have a huge yard that is mainly a flat, open valley with one tree on the side, a garden and hills surrounding every side. Perfect training grounds. 

About the long line: I was walking a huge Dane mix with a flexi, and I started running not knowing how fast he was. He bolted after me, overtook me, ran to the end of the twenty foot line, and sent me flying into the dirt headfirst before I could stop him, which was in like five seconds. I pay really good attention to him now whenever we run! 

That was a rabbit trail. Anyway, thanks everyone for the help and I will take your suggestions for sure. I'll may start a thread later to ask you all to brief the trainer I find. I'm going to look hard for someone.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Ecollar is a great tool and to me it's not about whether you did your other basic training right or not. There are so many good use for it. If you're thoughtful and careful to follow instructions online, you can do it. Key is carefully understanding what's being taught so that you know how to do the same on your own dog, absent of a trainer.

I use the Educator brand (ET-400) and recommend it.

I used this video to guide me. It explains the why and how and what to watch for. It gives you the reasons and the pitfalls - which are very important to understand so that you use it properly and can avoid the pitfalls that I seen in many who just slaps it on and go. The Electric Collar with Michael Ellis

After learning thru the video and successfully implemented on my dog without a trainer, I learned a slightly different and much faster way from a live trainer for another dog. I prefer the video method because it helps me process and monitor better at my pace but the trainer was very proficient in what she does so she didn't need to take it as slow as me. Both ways work but the slower way in my opinion is easier for a beginner to learn.

Wish you much success with your pup!


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I didn't read thru all the postings but if your main issue is recall there are also online training videos you can pay for that can help a ton. For great foundational training, I followed the Michael Ellis videos and it helped me a ton. My trainer (before we even met up), suggested I watch it repeatedly too (this is after I already did) and it made the lessons progress much faster/easier. Absent of a live trainer, the online videos have been of tremendous help to me and very easy to follow and understand. Also being a puppy still, it's likely too young to focus on ecollar and likely should be focusing on the foundations. Bonding and consistent reinforcement, teaching it how to engage with you rather than getting distracted will all help with recall.


----------



## Koa's Mom (Jun 5, 2012)

Dogtra is very good and was recommended by our trainer!


----------



## mkinttrim (Jul 3, 2011)

Dogtra 1900 is what I used for my two GSD's. Only used the shock maybe 2 times, they respond now just to vibrate!


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Here is a cute recall drill from a trainer, Stonnie Dennis, whose videos I enjoy (and they're free):


----------



## Parkers (Jan 15, 2011)

Kathrynil said:


> Hey,
> I know Kias isn't ready for an e-collar, and won't be for a long time. I understand that. I am wanting to get some recommendations on e-collars to save up for. I don't have a solid flow of money coming in, so if I wan't to get a good one, which I do, I need to start saving up now even if he doesn't start using it for another year. I want something in the range of $100-200. I guess I could deal with $250, but I'm hoping to get something medium-small in expense but still good. Here's one I saw:
> 
> 
> ...


GSDs are VERY SMART and they WANT to be trained. You definitely do not need an E-Collar with GSDs. Just set your mind on the fact that for one month you'll have to do 15-30 minutes of training every day. Just one month. After that, you'll reinforce what you've taught weekly for the next couple of months. DONE. You're set! And your dog will be a delight to you, everyone it meets, and really happy. You'll be rewarded with a lifetime of well-behaved, protection and fun!


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Bear L said:


> I didn't read thru all the postings but if your main issue is recall there are also online training videos you can pay for that can help a ton. For great foundational training, I followed the Michael Ellis videos and it helped me a ton. My trainer (before we even met up), suggested I watch it repeatedly too (this is after I already did) and it made the lessons progress much faster/easier. Absent of a live trainer, the online videos have been of tremendous help to me and very easy to follow and understand. Also being a puppy still, it's likely too young to focus on ecollar and likely should be focusing on the foundations. Bonding and consistent reinforcement, teaching it how to engage with you rather than getting distracted will all help with recall.


Thanks for the info. My problem wasn't actually recall. He's pretty good for a 5 month old right now, and i don't expect any better. I just was expecting that Kias would need it as he got older. I thought (once upon a time) that most trainers and owners used e-collars, but now i know that you don't really have to, it's an option. Anyway, thanks for the help. Watching repeatedly is a good idea. Thanks.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Parkers said:


> GSDs are VERY SMART and they WANT to be trained. You definitely do not need an E-Collar with GSDs. Just set your mind on the fact that for one month you'll have to do 15-30 minutes of training every day. Just one month. After that, you'll reinforce what you've taught weekly for the next couple of months. DONE. You're set! And your dog will be a delight to you, everyone it meets, and really happy. You'll be rewarded with a lifetime of well-behaved, protection and fun!


Thanks. I do 15-30 minutes of training every day now I can since he's come, which as been almost 4 months.


----------

